# Boba vs. Ergo



## TheSlingMama

I'm a HUGE PPB fan and they've finally released their Ergos. I've got a Boba on order but am really upset with the company and am heavily considering just cancelling the order and getting a PPB Ergo. So, what do you mamas think of the Ergo vs Boba? I'm a plus size mama (22W) and my daughter is very petite (21 months and about 23 lbs and 34").


----------



## SilverFish

with the ergo vs. boba question, it is really all about fit. one thing i really like about the boba over the ergo that doesn't have to do with how it fits me, is that the seat is much deeper. the leaning issues that a lot of people have with their babies in the ergo aren't a factor in the boba because more of the baby is IN the carrier. my petite 19lb baby is weightless in the boba, and is in there from knee to knee and up past her shoulders. that said, especially because you are plus sized, you really need to try on both carriers if at all possible to determine which one is better for you. the ergo was horribly uncomfortable for me, and my particular body type... it felt bulky, the straps didn't sit right, etc. the boba was really comfy, and felt less bulky. i have heard some well-endowed mamas say that the way the shoulder straps sit is very uncomfortable for them though.


----------



## laharned

I am a plus sized mama (20-22) and I have the Boba and love it for my 10 month old. I have about every other soft carrier for small babies and so far my Boba and my ring sling are my favorite for my toddlers. I bought mine through Diapers.com to get the discount. It arrived fast. I hope you can resolve your issues with the company. They have been helpful with my first attempt to use it. I like that this one can hold children up to 45 lbs. My son is already 21 lbs at 10 months. I am tempted to try it with my 40lb 4 year old, but have not gotten to far with the back carrying position yet.

I think the only down size to buying it from Diapers.com is their return policy.


----------



## TheSlingMama

My issue was not with diapers.com - I ordered from another company. I went ahead and let the order stand and the Boba should be arriving sometime next week. I've decided to try it out and then drive to Cotton Babies and see if I can try on an Ergo with my DD before the Petunia ones come out. Then if I just prefer the Ergo I'll sell the Boba or if I prefer the Boba I won't buy the Ergo. If I love them both I'll do my best to be able to buy the Ergo, too, lol! Thanks for the help mamas!


----------



## KABB

I actually did a side by side comparison of Boba G2 and Ergo on my blog, check my profile for the link and then go to Tuesday, March 30, 2010. What it boiled down to:

-Being peitite (5'2'' and 100lbs) the Ergo was a better fit on my frame than the Boba G2 because the Boba is a few inches wider and higher than the Ergo.

-The Boba G2 took many more adjustments to get a good fit for me. The Ergo was much simpler for me to adjust.

-The Boba G2 has removable head cover and foot straps...the foot straps have been useless for us

-The Boba G2 Tweet which I have is Organic and made in the USA. Ergo is made in China and you have to pay more for Organic. There was an issue with the dye they used to color the Boba fading out really bad....the Ergo has held up with washing much, much better than the Boba G2. I can't say about any other Boba G2s but last I knew they were working on fixing the dye issue so the fading wouldn't be such a problem.

Other than those things, they're pretty much on equal ground and very much the same as far as how they're structured and such. Personally, I much prefer our Ergo though I do wish the Ergo had the detachable head cover.


----------



## Sleepy Wrap

I am so sorry that you had a poor experience. Our customers are very important to us and I would like to have a chance to make things right for you. Please let me know how we can help.

Ashley

NAP, Inc. Baby Carriers

Media Director

[email protected]


----------



## TheSlingMama

My horrible experience was with Kanga Care. The most WRETCHED service, behavior, and attitude I've EVER seen and I worked in customer service before I had my DD! UGH! I appreciate the sentiment by all means Ashley! Boba has already done their part and taken care of me - I not by any means upset with Boba! You guys were fantastic - it was Kanga Care I'm livid at. To top off all the rest of the mess with KC my buckle was broken when it arrived and within just a few days (mostly because there was a weekend in the middle) I got my replacement buckle and have been wearing my Boba all day. Thanks so much for the help! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepy Wrap*
> 
> I am so sorry that you had a poor experience. Our customers are very important to us and I would like to have a chance to make things right for you. Please let me know how we can help.
> 
> Ashley
> 
> NAP, Inc. Baby Carriers
> 
> Media Director
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Sleepy Wrap

I am so sorry to hear that this happened to you. What a shame, it is something I will be discussing with our wholesale director. I am however, glad that things are straighten out now even though it took much longer than expected. I hope you continue to enjoy your Boba and if we can help at any time, don't hesitate to email or call.

Ashley

NAP, Inc. Baby Carriers

Media Director

[email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSlingMama*
> 
> My horrible experience was with Kanga Care. The most WRETCHED service, behavior, and attitude I've EVER seen and I worked in customer service before I had my DD! UGH! I appreciate the sentiment by all means Ashley! Boba has already done their part and taken care of me - I not by any means upset with Boba! You guys were fantastic - it was Kanga Care I'm livid at. To top off all the rest of the mess with KC my buckle was broken when it arrived and within just a few days (mostly because there was a weekend in the middle) I got my replacement buckle and have been wearing my Boba all day. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## akind1

I am a plus size well endowed mama (and petite to boot - only 4'11'') and DH is 6'6'', and a big guy in general. We started out with the Ergo, and spent probably 200+ between it, the back pack, extender strap, infant insert and sucking pads (the last two were never even used). Our son, though lightweight, is pretty tall, and we decided to try out the Boba. We were able to find it in a local baby boutique to try on, and LOVE it! it fits both of us easily WITHOUT any extender strap, is taller and wider than the Ergo, and the main clasp that I use - the around the waist one - is located in the front, so far easier to reach and do/undo.

currently pregnant with #2, and have decided to keep both, so we each can wear a baby if needed. Forgot to mention, that due to the local boutique sale, got the Boba at a great price - under $100 - (they had 25% off any regularly priced item) - so it ended up being a lot cheaper than the Ergo too. If I had to do it all over, I would just get the Boba.


----------



## ABO Mama

Another ssc to consider is the OhSnap by babyhawk.


----------

